# Reglue sprayskirt rand



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Aquaseal..... that shit holds up for a long time and is intended for this kind of thing. I have used it to patch holes in my kayak, reseal stitching on a skirt, attach d-rings to pvc, attach latex gaskets to dry gear, as well as a variety of other things. There is no other product that performs as well as Aquaseal when it comes to an adhesive for water based recreation.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

You would think that all you need is that stuff they sell on TV that holds together a boat after it has been cut in half lengthwise with a chain saw(not!).

Aquaseal and Tear Aid is what you need. Magic stuff. Probably could be used to reattach a wing to a 747(not!).

Seriously, Aquaseal and Tear Aid should be in every repair kit. I carry both flavors of Tear Aid to make repairs easier when other people come unprepared.


----------



## JBar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Agree, but....*

I’ve used Aquaseal where the bungee separated at the grab loop of a Snapdragon skirt. I considered it to be a temporary fix but it is still good 6-7 years later. 
I suggest checking the integrity of the neoprene deck. On a recent isolated creek run, a buddy’s skirt split from the back of the cockpit to the chimney in the middle of a drop. No swim but a suddenly flooded boat. He didn’t know what happened until he dumped the water out and tried to put that skirt back on. 
We puzzled awhile and didn’t have any ideas until one of our party pulls a handful of small zip ties out of his dry bag. Suture time. I added zip ties to my kit.


----------



## DougS (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas, I really appreciate your experience. Aquaseal is the consensus. Turned out I had an old tube in the freezer. A short soak in warm water and I was in business. The challenging part turned out to be clamping the joint - on a significant curve - while it cured. After trying several options that didn't get the job done, I stitched it by hand. Heavy needle, big stitches; fortunately it wasn't too difficult to get the needle through the thick rand. This drew the pieces firmly together. Now that it's cured, I'll remove as much thread as comes easily.


As for the 10-year-old deck, it's in very good shape, no evidence of anything more than cosmetic deterioration. So I think this skirt will give me a few more years of service. Quality - thanks Landis!


Zip ties - thanks for that idea, too.



Doug


----------

